# Burton Custom Flying V vs NeverSummer Proto Hdx



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I wouldnt really call either "on the softer side" unless you're used to riding stiff freeride boards. But between those two I would certainly point you towards the Custom FV Twin from this year. Between this and last year the twin got the asym squeezebox tech which in my experience (I've ridden almost all there is for asym) rides better than anything else. And the carbon/glass combo contruction in the Custom makes it really light and super lively. It's honestly one of the better all mountain twins I've ridden.

If you're looking for something a little bit more playful check out the Flow Era.


----------



## Cmac_spartan (Aug 31, 2014)

Please, please I am begging you DO NOT EVER BUY A BURTON CUSTOM OVER A NEVER SUMMER PROTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Never Summer is superior in every way possible!!!!!!!!!!! Trust me when the snow is deep and fluffy you will definitely want the Never Summer and when the snow turns to ice you will want the Never Summer. The Custom is not a bad board but it is kind of meh' you know, the Never Summer is like FUCK YEAH MOTHERFUCKER and destroys everything you point it at. I made that same mistake once so please don't follow in my footsteps.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

All those facts make your argument so compelling!!!! Oh wait, you have supplanted facts for CAPS lock. Right. Go away GA.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

where do you ride?

You prob can get a mervin board like lib-tech or gnu , smokin for under 300$. There are so many other boards better then Burton for mt.


----------



## Aplanis (Jul 21, 2014)

24WERD said:


> where do you ride?
> 
> 
> 
> You prob can get a mervin board like lib-tech or gnu , smokin for under 300$. There are so many other boards better then Burton for mt.



Why do you say that?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I demoed the 2015 Custom Flying V last year and it was awesome. Flex was perfect mid flex (not "soft"), and had really nice float. I tried it with Genesis and I absolutely love those bindings. Ah yeah the whole setup was suuuuuper light.

Defintely not as stable and precise as a stiffer and more cambered stick... but really fun.

It's kinda expensive though... but so is the Proto. Just flip a coin. Either should work.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Cmac_spartan said:


> Please, please I am begging you DO NOT EVER BUY A BURTON CUSTOM OVER A NEVER SUMMER PROTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Never Summer is superior in every way possible!!!!!!!!!!! Trust me when the snow is deep and fluffy you will definitely want the Never Summer and when the snow turns to ice you will want the Never Summer. The Custom is not a bad board but it is kind of meh' you know, the Never Summer is like FUCK YEAH MOTHERFUCKER and destroys everything you point it at. I made that same mistake once so please don't follow in my footsteps.


The proto is not that great, IN MY OPINION. That's awesome that it's that great for you but when our resident board demo guy has great things to say about the burton custom, you know it's legit. Your opinion is biased and most likely limited where as his is unbiased and very knowledgable.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

holy shit the fan boys on this site never cease to amaze me...


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

haha
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgazdvQsCrE


----------



## Keen4kritters (Sep 16, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I wouldnt really call either "on the softer side" unless you're used to riding stiff freeride boards. But between those two I would certainly point you towards the Custom FV Twin from this year. Between this and last year the twin got the asym squeezebox tech which in my experience (I've ridden almost all there is for asym) rides better than anything else. And the carbon/glass combo contruction in the Custom makes it really light and super lively. It's honestly one of the better all mountain twins I've ridden.
> 
> If you're looking for something a little bit more playful check out the Flow Era.


I've tried a few full rocker decks and just found them really lifeless. I have ridden a ride kink which I quite liked however I did prefer the camber/rocker/camber of the lib tech skunk ape and gnu riders choice however I found these decks to be a bit big for me. Which pointed me in the direction of the proto and flying v.



24WERD said:


> where do you ride?
> 
> You prob can get a mervin board like lib-tech or gnu , smokin for under 300$. There are so many other boards better then Burton for mt.


I'm currently on exchange in Montreal so would be keen to try out a few mountains here, then probably head to Vancouver and try some west coast snow. Did you know if any of the mountains over this way have stores which you can trial the boards?


----------

